# "THE CLOCK" and the story behind it



## Mrfish55 (Jan 26, 2013)

For as long as I can remember my Dad talked about wanting a nice grandfather clock, I walked into a clock shop one time to enquire and just about fell over when I saw the price tags (needless to say I now knew why he never got that nice grandfather clock he wanted). For Christmas 6 years ago I ordered a set of blueprints and gave them to him as a sort of gag gift, kind of like if you cant have the clock you can dream of building one, well that plan was shot clean out of the water when I stopped by the house a week later and found a nice stack of oak in the entry way, when I asked what it was for I was informed it was for the clock we were to build!! sooo, not to upset dear old dad we set about building the clock from the blueprints, it was a great project and holds special memories as there was three generations working on it, Dad, myself and the only grandson my then 6 year old boy. I never kept track of the hours but we had the case completed in only 7 weeks working on it part time, we even made stain glass side panels and hand cut/carved all the trim and mouldings, I had to sell my ATV to fund the purchase of the movement but it was well worth it and we now have a family heirloom. As usual my pics do the clock no justice, the fit and finish is probably my best to date, it was a dream to build and as the years pass it only looks ands sounds better.
[attachment=17193]
[attachment=17192]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous clock and even better story. That takes the definition of a true heirloom to a higher level. I hope you all 3 signed it and dated it. 

:welldone:


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Gorgeous clock and even better story. That takes the definition of a true heirloom to a higher level. I hope you all 3 signed it and dated it.
> 
> :welldone:



Yes, inside the cabinet is a tag that gives the story of the build and another that mentions my then 2 year old daughter starting the pendulum for the first time, the official "commissioning of the clock" we actually have a picture of her standing inside the case prior to the installation of the movement.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 26, 2013)

Fantastic story and a gorgeous project. I absolutely love it. I too, would like a grandfather clock but I think it will have to wait for a while. Gorgeous work.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 26, 2013)

Now that's a great story and beautiful clock. Sorry about your 4 wheeler though


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Now that's a great story and beautiful clock. Sorry about your 4 wheeler though



Funny thing was I sold it to a friend at a pretty good price and he sold it back to me 2 years later still in excellent shape for 1/2 what I sold it to him for, so it all worked out in the end, dad got his clock and I "rented" my quad to a friend that wound up covering half the cost of the movement.


----------



## scrimman (Jan 26, 2013)

That is fantastic all the way around. I, too, hope that some of what I've made (and what WE'VE made when it comes to my dad) gets passed down to my kids as well, and maybe beyond......things that touch my family's past have always meant a lot to me. I don't remember ever meeting my grandmother, but her piano is scant feet from me as I type.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 27, 2013)

scrimman said:


> That is fantastic all the way around. I, too, hope that some of what I've made (and what WE'VE made when it comes to my dad) gets passed down to my kids as well, and maybe beyond......things that touch my family's past have always meant a lot to me. I don't remember ever meeting my grandmother, but her piano is scant feet from me as I type.



Kind of why we went all out on the build, the tubular movement was the best available on the market at the time and I wanted it to be special as there is not a whole lot left in the family that has been passed down, kinda funny the only thing I have of my grandfathers is his mantle clock, as far as I'm aware there is nothing in the family from before my grandparents. Also dad had a stroke last year and recovery has been slow so I fear our days together in the shop may be done.


----------



## GROOVY (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks I enjoyed that. I should start one with my grandsons


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2013)

I like you went in to a clock shop one day, prices for a cheap clock where 5,000 and up, a good one with a quality movement was 10,000. I want to build one too, and the cost of a quality movement is the only thing holding me back, I even have a stack of cherry lumber set aside just for the clock. Someday, it's on the bucket list. Great work on your clock and a great story too.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my, how your son is going to value that clock, all his life. What a great project, and a beautiful result. I was handed down a 'cedar chest' made by my great grandfather, who was a mason. His wood skills are great, and it is bound in riveted copper straps. These things mean so much. Your clock is a beautiful family heirloom, and I say, good for your dad for buying the lumber and leaving it in the hallway! Nothing like 'gettin' her done!'


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 16, 2013)

Very impressive, as always. You 3 created a family treasure.


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 12, 2013)

AWESOME WORK and STORY!! Many generations will tell this story.

Robert


----------



## TimR (Mar 12, 2013)

That is a great story. Nice to have had several generations working on it and future ones to pass along to. Looks like an heirloom if ever I've seen one. 

Not sure what it is, but building a clock has always had appeal to me as well.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 12, 2013)

Gorgeous! Even without the back story, it's a beautiful piece... With the story, it's priceless!


----------



## drycreek (Mar 13, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------

